# ORS olive oil relaxer. yay or nay?



## sweetascocoa (Jun 26, 2006)

and what you like or dont like about it

also, is it a good idea to use on virgin hair?


----------



## *ElleB (Jun 26, 2006)

100 times YAY for me! I would recommend it for anyone, even virgin hair...


----------



## MzTami (Jun 26, 2006)

Even though I'm natural, ORS relaxer was the last relaxer I used on my hair. I must say it was the BEST! I give it two thumbs up.


----------



## Ladylynn (Jun 26, 2006)

Me too, I absolutely love it.  It's the only relaxer that straightens my 4b hair and doesn't dry it out.


----------



## tld723 (Jun 26, 2006)

I used it for the first time yesterday....  I absoultely love it


----------



## MissFallon (Jun 26, 2006)

Its great and very moisturizing. It didn't dry my hair out like that damn Dark and Lovely I used today. It leaves your hair soft, straight and beautiful.


----------



## nikki86 (Jun 26, 2006)

i put my whole family on the ors bandwagon.... so yay for me

i think its better than motions which leaves my hair and my mommy's hair extra dry

it will definatly be the next relaxer i put in oct '07


----------



## HoneyDew (Jun 26, 2006)

It does not get my hair straight within the time suggested and the kit does not include enough shampoo for me.  I can deal with the shampoo because i can buy extra, but it is worse that it does not straighten my hair.


----------



## neonbright (Jun 26, 2006)

With thin hair that is soft both my mom and I say yeah...  It is like a cheap relaxer back in the days and my hair is too soft... Not for soft thin hair people...


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Jun 26, 2006)

Yay! ................


----------



## hair-it-is (Jun 27, 2006)

YAH its a wonderful relaxer... It always leave my hair looking and feeling GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 27, 2006)

I feel the same way..

ALthough I give it a YAY for the way it makes my hair feel afterwards..

I am contemplating processing it longer if I try it again... 




			
				HoneyDew said:
			
		

> It does not get my hair straight within the time suggested and the kit does not include enough shampoo for me.  I can deal with the shampoo because i can buy extra, but it is worse that it does not straighten my hair.


----------



## asubeauty (Jun 27, 2006)

It left my hair soft, but underprocessed.  I left it on for the recommended time. IDK what happened.


----------



## sweetascocoa (Jun 27, 2006)

i wouldnt mind if my hair was underprocessed. im not looking to get it bone straight


----------



## jackie1277 (Jun 27, 2006)

Have any of you used this relaxer with good results and also been a person that in the past needs a lye-relaxer in order to get hair that is not underprocessed and DRY?


----------



## Niara (Jul 21, 2006)

YAY!!!

I have fine 4A hair and this left my hair soft, straight but with body. Usually after I relax my hair, its kinda limp and takes about 2 weeks for the fullness to return. My hair is fullll and sooo soft. I can't stop touching it! BTW, I added about two tablespoons of EVOO to the mixture. I *heart* ORS Relaxer.


----------



## divinefavor (Jul 22, 2006)

Niara said:
			
		

> YAY!!!
> 
> I have fine 4A hair and this left my hair soft, straight but with body. Usually after I relax my hair, its kinda limp and takes about 2 weeks for the fullness to return. My hair is fullll and sooo soft. I can't stop touching it! BTW, I added about two tablespoons of EVOO to the mixture. I *heart* ORS Relaxer.



Same here!  I have 4A fine hair and the ORS Relaxer does the same for me!  So I would say YAY!


----------



## nicki6 (Jul 22, 2006)

I voted 'yay' I used this relaxer for the first time on Thursday and I was very pleased

1) I have a sensitive scalp and only had one minor burn in the back. That was due to me scratching there beforehand.

2) I used the Normal formula and left it on much longer than I was supposed to (40mins) , but it got my hair 'bone straight' which is NOT easy to do:wink2:

3) I didn't care for the shampoo that much because my hair felt 'gooey" once I applied it. I got a lil scared because the odor the of the relaxer got STRONGER as I shampooed.  Due to this, I grabbed my Affirm 5 in 1 reconstructor and left it on for 15mins as insurance that the relaxer was neutralized.

4)I really  the replenishing pak. It gave my hair great shine and it seemed stronger.

I blowdried after applying the hair oil and the shedding was MINIMAL. This is HUGE for me as I shed a LOT!!!

I was a Soft and Beautiful girl...now its ORS all the way!!


----------



## comike (Jul 22, 2006)

It left my 4a very, very thick hair really straight.  When I first saw the neutralizing shampoo pack, I thought that it wouldn't be enough for 3 washes (I wash 3x to remove all of the relaxer) but it was actually just enough....and my hair is pretty thick.  I think I usually overdo it with the amount of shampoo I normally use anyway.  My hair was not only straighter than usual, but soft and bouncy, and not dry at all.


----------



## infojunkie (Jul 22, 2006)

I vote Yay!!!!! I used ORS for the first time on 5/15/06 and I'm a stretcher to the 10th power. My hair is still gorgeous and I've never used a perm that left my hair so silky during the rinse. I just couldn't stop touching my hair! I only tried ORS because I couldn't afford to buy Phytorelaxer, which I've been dying to try.

Now, I don't have to use anything but ORS. I even turned my best girlfriend onto it and she's super finicky about what she puts in her hair. Now she uses the entire line of ORS products.


----------



## Princess Pie (Jul 22, 2006)

I love this relaxer. I used it a couple of weeks ago, and it got my 4a/b hair almost straight (it's very slightly underprocessed, but I'm liking it that way). Before I was using Phyto, and having major problems with dryness and neutralizing. This relaxer solved my problems, plus it's cheaper and more widely available. After using it, my hair was soooo soft and full of body.


----------



## GinnyP (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone that recommened this relaxer it was so easy to use.  I left it on my 4a for 15 minutes  a little unprocessed in the back, but I loved the way my hair feels today, I love this stuff.  I will use it again.  Oh yea I had so much left over.


----------



## SHAWN30 (Jul 23, 2006)

This is a very good relaxer. I switched my neice to this from the Affrim. It lasted longer and was not as drying.


----------



## jwilso22 (Jul 23, 2006)

I voted YAY!!. This relaxer is the bomb, it got my hair soft and straight with minimal shedding. I just used it last week and I'm tempted to wear my  hair down again, I got so many compliments. I've got my mom and sister hooked.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I voted YAY as well. I reiterate all the positives
- the soft hair
- no burns
- well processed
- just a plain great feeling!


----------



## vikkisecret (Sep 29, 2006)

Excellent relaxer! I switched from Soft n Beautiful which I used for like 10 yrs! Highly Recommended!


----------



## mango387 (Sep 29, 2006)

For all of the people who were underprocessed, did you use the regular or the extra-strength?


----------



## LynnieB (Sep 29, 2006)

haven't relaxed since feb. - i saw the ORS and not the relaxer - whoops 
 my bad.


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Sep 29, 2006)

I know one thing if my next silk elements touch up with mild don't do me right, I'm switchin.


----------



## miracle (Sep 29, 2006)

*Definite YAY!!!! Made my hair the silkiest it's ever been.  *


----------



## texasqt (Sep 29, 2006)

I just wasshed out the ORS Relaxer a few minutes ago and so far so good!!!
My sister used this on my hair sometime earlier this year and I was able to do my first mini-stretch (as compared to others) for 8 weeks with no problems.  I switched back to my old no-lye relaxer after that and that only got me thru 5 weeks.  It's a winner in my book!!!


----------



## HoneyDew (Sep 30, 2006)

mango387 said:
			
		

> For all of the people who were underprocessed, did you use the regular or the extra-strength?



I used regular.


----------



## Blessedhairgro (Sep 30, 2006)

Yay!!!!!!!! Best relaxer I ever used! It gets my 4A hair nice and straight and the shine is amazing. Like someone said earlier, you can stretch quite a while with this one. I am 10 weeks post stretching to 12 weeks. I was a Soft and Beautiful user for years but I've been using this relaxer for over a year and it is the only one for me


----------



## motherx2esq (Sep 30, 2006)

I have really thick hair and it got mine really straight and I air dry!  I have use every relaxer in the book in my 23 years of relaxing.  Yes, 23 years and I am only 28! lol  But I love the way my hair feels after this relaxer.  It is very straight and still has body!


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 12, 2006)

I just did a corrective with ORS and I am so pleased! My hair is so smooth and silky! I did a rollerset afterwards and I just love it. I left it in for 30 min total. I did not burn at all!


----------



## CoCoGirl821 (Nov 12, 2006)

I love ORS relaxer. I used to use the normal strength and my hair was always really straight. Maybe I kept it on too long.  The last time I relaxed with phyto and let me say i wasn't impressed.  My hair was underprocessed, however the conditioner was GREAT.  ANYWAY, I would recommend ORS anyday, and I will be going back to my old faithfull when its time for a touch-up!


----------



## AKA-Tude (Nov 12, 2006)

Definite YAY!!!

I was skeptical about this, but I must say tis is a pretty good product.

I pre- oiled scalp, mixed 3 oils into the relaxer itself, applied, smoothed (which is unusual bcuz I BURN!), rinsed, conitioned, neutralized, conditioned again, etc.

VERY NICE RESULTS- smooth, straight, shiny!


----------



## ak46 (Nov 12, 2006)

The BEST relaxer I've ever used.  I LOVE IT!! It actually made my hair look like the lady's on the box!  I definitely give it a YAY!


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Nov 12, 2006)

YAY YAY andd more YAY!

I just used it this October and I am soooo satisfied. I used the super and it worked so well. The replenishing pack works wonders and the relaxer not drying at all! I have found my staple relaxer. It left my hair shiny and silky as well and my friends could not keep their damn hands out of  my hair!   lol I recommend  it to anyone. No more switching for me!


----------



## matuncks (Nov 12, 2006)

I used this two weeks ago for the first time.   Before that, I used lye relaxers, which left my hair dry and hard, all the time!   This is the first relaxer that I have used and my hair was very moisturized and still soft.   Best I have ever used!


----------



## sexyaqr (Nov 13, 2006)

I used this relaxer for the first time in October(stylist recommended it), love it. It did not burn me once  and I ALWAYS burn. My hair was a little too bone straight for my liking but I am 5 weeks post and new growth is not sending me crazy. Usually by week 4, I am ready for a relaxer. I can definitely stretch with this relaxer. Love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daedae157 (Nov 13, 2006)

i'm gonna use this relaxer for my next t-u at the end of the year
i already use a lot of the other ors products, so it makes since for me to start using their relaxers too. i'm gonna add evoo in it this time too. that seems to be popular and help with moisture.


----------



## divinefavor (Nov 13, 2006)

I just got a touch-up with ORS on Friday.  The picture is in my avatar.  I still can't keep my hands out of my hair.  It's so soft!  However, after today though I may have to hide the ends and do some sort of protective style to cure my hand in hair disease.   Plus I want to start exercise this week as well.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Nov 13, 2006)

i just did a touch up with ORS on Friday and loved it...my hair came out really silky and soft...i self relaxed myself which i havent done in about a year...ive used ORS before when it first came on the market but didnt continue using it after the  1st time...

i loved the ORS olive oil shampoo and I went out and purchased a bottle because it felt so good on my hair....


----------



## divinefavor (Nov 13, 2006)

bluediamond0829 said:
			
		

> i just did a touch up with ORS on Friday and loved it...my hair came out really silky and soft...i self relaxed myself which i havent done in about a year...ive used ORS before when it first came on the market but didnt continue using it after the  1st time...
> 
> i loved the ORS olive oil shampoo and I went out and purchased a bottle because it felt so good on my hair....



Blue - I looked in your fotki, your hair is growing very nicely.  Do you have any pics from your touch-up?


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Nov 13, 2006)

divinefavor said:
			
		

> Blue - I looked in your fotki, your hair is growing very nicely.  Do you have any pics from your touch-up?




No i didnt take any  but i'll take some and update my album with some...maybe this week i'll get the nerve up and actually curl my own hair and see how much progress i have done...i havent put a curling iron to it for about going on 3 weeks...


----------



## divinefavor (Nov 13, 2006)

Can't wait to see them!




			
				bluediamond0829 said:
			
		

> No i didnt take any  but i'll take some and update my album with some...maybe this week i'll get the nerve up and actually curl my own hair and see how much progress i have done...i havent put a curling iron to it for about going on 3 weeks...


----------



## Kari107 (Nov 14, 2006)

For me its a huge yay. I've tried so many relaxers but this is the best thus far. I even tried phyto which left my hair very dry for months. I always end up coming back to my beloved ORS.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 16, 2006)

neonbright said:
			
		

> With thin hair that is soft both my mom and I say yeah... It is like a cheap relaxer back in the days and my hair is too soft... Not for soft thin hair people...


 
Are you saying it's not for people with soft thin hair??  I'm asking because I have soft fine hair actually...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 16, 2006)

*So Over All - No Dry Hair???*

I have experienced dry hair with No-Lye... I have not read one post that says ORS has dried their hair out.

If you have experienced dry hair with ORS please post.  I have fine hair that tends towards dry with No Lye Relaxers....


I have a few months before my next relaxer so I'm doing a bunch of personal research....

So Far I'm between the three Relaxers

Silk Elements Regular
Mizaini Fine and Color Treated
ORS Relaxer....the only no-lye choice...

I'm interested in 4a, b with sof fine hair, not resistant to relaxers.  I need more conditioning than strength...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 16, 2006)

*ORS Yay- Still Working???*

Hi ladies, of the ones of you who posted Yay! Back in June when this thread was first posted... are you still happy?  Is your hair dry or well conditioned?

Are you experienceing calcium build up?  I would appreciate input from anyone who has used ORS relaxer over an extended period of time, espeically those of us with fine hair.

Many thanks, I am doing my due dilligence before my touch up next year... I can't believe I'm saying next year! LOL

The poll results are quite compelling and impressive!!!

J


----------



## divinefavor (Nov 16, 2006)

I have fine soft hair.  I've used ORS over a period of time and then stopped for some reason.  But, when I was consistently using ORS, I did not experience dry hair.  Although, I did experience dry hair when I deviated from ORS.  I am finally back on my beloved ORS, I just had a touch up last Friday and my hair still looks great!  I'm going to do a protein treatment, shampoo, and deep condition sometime this weekend.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 16, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that ORS is really working for you and your hair looks wonderful!! You are doing a great job!!  I read the post where you stretched for a long time!  You GO girl, you and the other ladies who strech are giving me the courage to do it too! I know I can come here for helpful on point advice when I hit those rough spots in road (and my head! LOL)

Thank you so much for the feedback!
J


			
				divinefavor said:
			
		

> I have fine soft hair. I've used ORS over a period of time and then stopped for some reason. But, when I was consistently using ORS, I did not experience dry hair. Although, I did experience dry hair when I deviated from ORS. I am finally back on my beloved ORS, I just had a touch up last Friday and my hair still looks great! I'm going to do a protein treatment, shampoo, and deep condition sometime this weekend.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: So Over All - No Dry Hair???*

Good question,  Maybe you should do a poll and ask your question.  I would like to know too.



			
				AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> I have experienced dry hair with No-Lye... I have not read one post that says ORS has dried their hair out.
> 
> If you have experienced dry hair with ORS please post.  I have fine hair that tends towards dry with No Lye Relaxers....
> 
> ...


----------



## divinefavor (Nov 17, 2006)

LOL!!!  You're welcome, hon!  And, thank you for your compliments!  Let us know what relaxer you decide to go with next year.




			
				AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> I am so glad to hear that ORS is really working for you and your hair looks wonderful!! You are doing a great job!!  I read the post where you stretched for a long time!  You GO girl, you and the other ladies who strech are giving me the courage to do it too! I know I can come here for helpful on point advice when I hit those rough spots in road (and my head! LOL)
> 
> Thank you so much for the feedback!
> J


----------



## PinkAngel (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: ORS Yay- Still Working???*



			
				AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, of the ones of you who posted Yay! Back in June when this thread was first posted... are you still happy? Is your hair dry or well conditioned?
> 
> Are you experienceing calcium build up? I would appreciate input from anyone who has used ORS relaxer over an extended period of time, espeically those of us with fine hair.
> 
> ...


 
I used ORS about 3 years ago faithfully & never experienced dryness.  I've been using it again since March, still no calcium build-up or dryness.   I also use the Creamy Aloe Shampoo 1x per month, this may be the reason I don't experience calcium build-up.  I also have fine hair. HTH


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Nov 18, 2006)

I was thinking about this relaxer for some time now and this post def. helped. For those of you who added oils which ones did you add?

I am thinking of adding some coconut oil or Aphogee Oils.


----------



## Caramela (Nov 18, 2006)

Voted #1 no-lye relaxer by yours truly!! Love it


----------



## sereia (Nov 19, 2006)

I used ORS for the first time. I had a hard time applying it quickly because it had a liquidish, yogurt like consistency. It kept dropping and running all over the place. It got on my scalp, too which began to feel uncomfortable very soon so I had to wash it out after 10 min. My scalp was sore and I am very underprocessed now 

My hair feels good though.

My question for the experienced ORS-users: Is this thin consistency normal? How do you deal with it? Esp. in regard to your scalp?


----------



## divinefavor (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't think that's normal...I've never experience it running like that.  But, I've never self relaxed with it, one of my friends always relaxes me with it.




			
				sereia said:
			
		

> I used ORS for the first time. I had a hard time applying it quickly because it had a liquidish, yogurt like consistency. It kept dropping and running all over the place. It got on my scalp, too which began to feel uncomfortable very soon so I had to wash it out after 10 min. My scalp was sore and I am very underprocessed now
> 
> My hair feels good though.
> 
> My question for the experienced ORS-users: Is this thin consistency normal? How do you deal with it? Esp. in regard to your scalp?


----------



## miracle (Nov 20, 2006)

sereia said:
			
		

> I used ORS for the first time. I had a hard time applying it quickly because it had a liquidish, yogurt like consistency. It kept dropping and running all over the place. It got on my scalp, too which began to feel uncomfortable very soon so I had to wash it out after 10 min. My scalp was sore and I am very underprocessed now
> 
> My hair feels good though.
> 
> My question for the experienced ORS-users: Is this thin consistency normal? How do you deal with it? Esp. in regard to your scalp?



*Hi, sereia!!!   Sorry that you had such a bad experience with the ORS relaxer.  I've never had one to be runny or liquid-like.  Sounds like you may have purchased a bad batch of relaxer or one that may have been expired.  (If you don't see an expiration date on the relaxer jar, instruction sheet, or anywhere on the kit...don't use it.)  Did you buy it from a drugstore or BSS?  If you ever run across another ORS relaxer (or any brand relaxer) that has the same runny, drippy consistency, don't use it.  Package it right back up and take it back to the place that you purchased it.  I usually try to get my relaxer from Sally's because they will take their products back if anything is wrong with it...or even if you just don't like the product. HTH!!! *


----------



## sereia (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks a lot for your answers, ladies! 

I really thought it was a good relaxer and I love the ORS line so I was very disappointed when that happened.

@ miracle: I think you are right that it was old, a bad batch or something. I live in Germany where you can get relaxers only at African Shops. They import them from US so I donÂ´t think they are too fresh. I never tried to return something but thatÂ´s a good idea.

So I will give it another chance... probably I will do a corrective in a month (and report my "yay or nay" LOL).
Thank you!


----------



## milotic13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I saw two different ORS relaxers one in the box which I believe is no-lye and another one in a rounded plastic container ( i want to say that one was a lye relaxer), which one is better?


----------



## BobbieDoll (Jan 10, 2007)

I was just at the BSS looking at relaxers to get for my deployment and didn't get this one. I got the Vitale because it says it is a sensitive scalp formula. I have a very sensitive scalp, so would this be good for me? I think I'm going to take the Vitale back and get this one.


----------



## amwcah (Jan 10, 2007)

I think I will try ORS also.  I have been using SE, but my hair has thinned out as a result of using it.  I think its too harsh for my hair.


----------



## RosesBlack (Jan 13, 2007)

I just used ORS regular no lye for the first time and I am in LOVE.

My hair isn't even dry yet and I like it.  The Replenishing pak is LOVE.  Seriously.  The only downside as someone else said is that there isn't quite enough shampoo.  I have really thick hair and I had to use every little bit I could get out of the packet.  I actually cut it open to get to it all.  

But of all the relaxers I've used (many, many) this is the best.


----------



## santia (Jan 13, 2007)

I say Yay to this relaxer. I've used this for the last 2 touch ups with excellent results. There's no scalp burning and/or sores. My hair is nice, silky & feels strong afterwards 

ETA: I've never done it as a home perm, I bring it to the salon.


----------



## Kamilah (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Ladies!

I JUST got in from the BSS and I found myself recommending this product...largely b/c of this post but entirely b/c of this board. I just thought it was funny, the lady was like "do you use this brand?" and I said "well, I use the conditioner, but I have lots of friends who use it and they absolutely love it".  

I really hope it works for her!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 13, 2007)

It left me underprocessed, but I'm starting to think I need a super relaxer to get my hair straight.  Even the salon got it underprocessed.


----------



## Bouncy Curls (Jan 13, 2007)

I have done my second touch up with this relaxer and I LOVE it!!!! Let me tell you, I have NEVER, I repeat, NEVER had such a wonderful experience with a relaxer. All no lye relaxers left my hair very dry and dull looking. I was using Optimum no lye for years and even though it got my hair really straight, it left it very dry. ORS relaxer does not leave my hair flat and stick straight after relaxing. Instead, it leaves it thick, soft, shiny and bouncy! I will never stop using this relaxer unless they stop making it. My dry hair days are GONE! After so many raves, I decided to try this relaxer and I am so thankful that I did. You ladies told the truth!!


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Jan 14, 2007)

I have used it for the past 2 touch ups and LOVE LOVE LOVE IT! I use to be a fan of Dr Miracles(which is a great relaxer too) but it left my hair dry and dull. I went to Roatan Honduras to visit my family and my cousin put me up on ORS!! It is the best No Lye relaxer I have ever used.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 21, 2007)

This is a huge Yay for me! I'm finally able to get my hair strait and I can now do other styles with my hair. I can still wash n go too because I didn't go bone strait.  I love this relaxer!


----------



## jamiette (Jan 23, 2007)

All I can say is WONDERFUL!!!!! This tuff made my hair so silky! I can't wait to use it again!


----------



## sereia (Jan 24, 2007)

I used it one week ago.
pros: My hair feels soft and shiny, no burning (with base), good amount of curl release, good conditioner
cons: Consistence is thinner than other relaxers especially if you keep it for 3 months or so (I brought some with me from the UK and stretched so it was a bit runny and got on my scalp), no option to use only half of the content for a touch-up. I got a little bit of breakage, too.

so I am would vote for the middle - it is o.k. but not much better than other relaxers I have tried. I will continue using it to see how it performs on my hair in the long run though.

HTH


----------



## InnerSoul (Jan 27, 2007)

YAY all the WAY!!  
I just relaxed with it today (my mom put it in for me) and this was no doubt better in my opinion than my last no-lye relaxer (soft&beautiful which left me a little underprocessed.. maybe the timing wasn't as long) but after the ORS was rinsed out.. it straightens pretty quickly IMO.
I love the silkyness and the shine... I am definitely sticking with this no-lye relaxer... and to answer your question Yes.. I would even use this on virgin hair.

by the way, I added 2 tblspns of Olive Oil and 1 tblspn of Sweet Almond Oil to the relaxer creme for added silkyness and since the results were pleasing.. I will continue to do this for every application  

_ETA: as of 8/2007 I will no longer be using no-lye relaxers, I am switching to lye_


----------



## Choklatekiss79 (Mar 15, 2007)

I've been using motions for years (it has lye) and I'd like to switch to no lye.  Is ORS no lye?  Do you think I'll see any breakage from switching from lye to no lye?


----------



## jnicole (Mar 15, 2007)

Definitely a yay.  I used it this past weekend.  It didn't burn, my hair came out moisturized and full of life.  My last relaxer was Motions, I will not be going back. I used the lye relaxer.


----------



## SleekandBouncy (Mar 18, 2007)

I like it for my hair, but I used it on my mom and her hair came out under processed. However her hair came out underprocessed with Dark and Lovely too. I used Revlon on her hair last weekend and it came out straight.


----------



## mkenya (Mar 18, 2007)

I had my virgin hair relaxed with this and my sore scalp felt NOTHING. My hair was really smooth afterwards. YAY for sure


----------



## CAPlush (Mar 19, 2007)

I tried the ORS Lye (normal) for my first self-relax, and it is a great formula.  It is simple, straightens, doesn't burn, and my hair was more moisturized and shiny than it has been in months.


----------



## LiLi (Mar 19, 2007)

CAPlush said:
			
		

> I tried the ORS Lye (normal) for my first self-relax, and it is a great formula. It is simple, straightens, doesn't burn, and *my hair was more moisturized and shiny than it has been in months*.


 
That's great!!  I'm glad it wasn't just my imagination.


----------



## LawyerBarbie07 (Mar 19, 2007)

Before using this I thougth all relaxers were created equal. Obviously, thats not the case. My hair after using this is soft, healthy and shiny. I reccomend it for anyone and everyone!


----------



## esoterica (Mar 19, 2007)

ors works well but i had to go back to phyto to prevent overprocessing. i'ts one of the best ones out there though.


----------



## sizefouramour (Mar 20, 2007)

Used it last night, and wanted to give a second before reviewing it. I really like it!! I believe I will also be buying more hair care from this line, my hair looks completely different from yesterday, just using the moisturizers and stuff and baggying my hair last night with it.


----------



## amy1234 (Apr 24, 2007)

It was a yay for me! I used the kit and followed all the steps. My hair is smoother and doesn't revert as quickly as it would with the lye relaxer.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Apr 24, 2007)

I tried it before my hair came out soft and shiny and full . I liked it alot , the only thing was my hair is so coarse (im 4b or something) that relaxers dont seem to last after a few washes.    I also used to use the oil sheen they had . the only products i dont like from them is their shampoo. It made my hair feel like crap . BUt the conditioner in the little packs? Booooiiii looka here! Them things  are the truth!! lol


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Apr 24, 2007)

I formerly used Soft and Beautiful before I found this one--I immediately loved it! It left my hair much softer (how ironic) and I loved the way it smelled. It didn't get super straight (in the middle) but I have fine hair so that was just fine by me and I do my own relaxers so it could have been just me. My scalp is sensitive and it didn't burn me either and I leave on for the recommended time. I use the shampoo for the first wash and about the next 4 or 5 washes I use cream of nature neutralizing shampoo. They give you a lot of extras inside the box + I condition my hair before I texlax so that gives me minimal shedding (I am a shedder).


----------



## Desert Skye (Apr 24, 2007)

I used this last weekend on my NG and I got great results. It surprised me that I got these kind of results from a 8.99 kit.


----------



## homegirljiggy (Apr 24, 2007)

This is my favorite relaxer!!! Right now I'm using the ORS LYE regular, and its a God send. The no-lye was great but left me with a film on my hair, but the lye is better and it doesnt burn at all, I rememeber I didnt base the last time, and my hair stays silky until my next touch up. so far so good, and definetly try the lye professional version


----------



## HERicane10 (Apr 24, 2007)

Just tried the lye version last Friday, I loved it! My hair was silky and smooth AND NO BURNING! I was really glad it worked, because I want to incorporate this product line into my rotation and using products from the same line always seems to give better results then mix-matching.


----------



## sunshyne_krissy (Apr 24, 2007)

NAY. I used this on my fiance's hair as a retouch b/c we ran out of QP Regular. Mannnnn. It came out straight and shiny in the middle but on the sides it came out underprocessed. I can say that it was still soft but he wanted it bone straight. I did exactly as the directions told me and used the maximum time for processing. His hair is stubborn anyway so maybe it's not ORS' fault. LOL


----------



## MzRhonda (May 14, 2007)

I really want to try ORS since reading the many reviews here but I am using Motions lye now and was unable to find ORS lye at my local Sallys today would it be o.k. to use the no-lye since I have been using lye for 2+years?


----------



## NoNapNique (May 15, 2007)

I had the *WORST* breakage *EVER* using this for the first time!


----------



## DivaRox (May 15, 2007)

NoNapNique said:
			
		

> I had the *WORST* breakage *EVER* using this for the first time!


 
N3 So sorry you had this bad experience . I luv ORS poos and conditioners + I was being quietly lulled into trying this at next relaxer. Which strength did you use and was it the lye or no lye?


----------



## gn1g (May 16, 2007)

yay, minimal breakage and shedding in the process of applying it.


----------



## Flamingnubian (May 17, 2007)

Yay!! It's so effective. It will straighten and still keep the hair soft, this is the only relaxer that doesn't burn my scalp. Yes even burnt by Mizani and Affirm. I swear by this relaxer!


----------



## Andrea' (May 29, 2007)

Triple YAY for me!! Every other relaxer that I used in the past left my hair flat with no body. I have used ORS relaxer about three times now and after relaxing my hair is SO full of body and bounce. No more stick straight limp hair. This is the BEST relaxer I have ever used. My hair is also no longer dry. I use the no-lye regular formula. It's the best!


----------



## bludacious (May 29, 2007)

This will be my next relaxer...I still have 4 weeks to go before i relax though.  I was going to buy it on my last relaxer but they didn't have the neutralizer... So I chose something else.


----------



## Angelicus (Jun 8, 2007)

Long post: I have suffered from underprocessing for 2 years (lye). I tried everything... but a no-lye relaxer. Last weekend I picked ORS Olive Oil Super Relaxer up because of everyone's reviews. The instructions were extremely helpful. I have a lot of hair (50% of my length was newgrowth or texturized) so I thought I would need two boxes... nope, one jar was just enough. 

My scalp only tingled a little and I had the stuff on my hair for well over 30 minutes. I rinsed it out and used the Creamy Aloe Shampoo. That small packet gave me approximately 5 shampooings  I used Roux Porosity Control Conditioner and then added my Beautiful Collection Color (black).

The one thing I didn't like was the product used in my next Step, the Orange Pack conditioner. I guess my hair doesn't like it after chemical usage. Maybe I'll try it again when I am not doing so much with my hair. I did a moisturizing conditioning treatment with Hello Hydration Conditoner and my hair felt like silk. After rollersetting with the wrap mouse and finishing with the olive oil moisturizer, my hair was GORGEOUS. I played all in it before giving myself a well-needed 3 inch cut.

My hair is not totally straight, not even totally straight when wet (in some parts it is) but this relaxer has my hair the straightest it has been in two years. I highly recommend it.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 8, 2007)

anky said:
			
		

> Long post: I have suffered from underprocessing for 2 years (lye). I tried everything... but a no-lye relaxer. Last weekend I picked ORS Olive Oil Super Relaxer up because of everyone's reviews. The instructions were extremely helpful. I have a lot of hair (50% of my length was newgrowth or texturized) so I thought I would need two boxes... nope, one jar was just enough.
> 
> My scalp only tingled a little and I had the stuff on my hair for well over 30 minutes. I rinsed it out and used the Creamy Aloe Shampoo. That small packet gave me approximately 5 shampooings  I used Roux Porosity Control Conditioner and then added my Beautiful Collection Color (black).
> 
> ...


 
That's awesome I am glad you liked it.


----------



## bludacious (Jun 8, 2007)

I bought ORS olive oil relaxer, Lye, normal!  I am not sure when I will relax because I am only 5 weeks post now.  But my last relaxer didn't take well so I am not doing the long drawn out stretch.  May be at 8th weeks...


----------



## BSL2008 (Aug 17, 2007)

I voted yay.  I used it for the first time two weeks ago. (I took my own relaxer to a Dominican salon)  I was very impressed with the results.  I usually use Affirm, but I wanted to try ORS because of all of the rave reviews it got from LHCF.

I'm glad I did, I will be using this from now on.


----------



## MsAngie (Aug 18, 2007)

I voted yay. I also tried it because of all of the raves, and I definitely was not disappointed.  My hair processed quickly and came out really silky and straight. The only thing that I didn't like was the wrap lotion that came in the box. I applied it, and rollersetted my hair. My hair felt really coated after it dried.  I am not sure if it was actually the wrap lotion or me being too heavy handed...lol


----------



## tsturnbu (Aug 18, 2007)

Weel, i used the lye (extra strnght) last week to relaxe my hair. it did leave me underprocessed but i got tremendous body now. 


Updated Fotki- August 18,2007


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Sep 8, 2007)

I 've tried them both (lye and no lye). The lye left me underprocessed too. The no lye was much better. My hair was silky soft afterwards. I think I;ll keep using the no lye instead of the lye.


----------



## HERicane10 (Sep 8, 2007)

_in best Mr.T voice_ " *I pity da fool* that don't use ORS Lye relaxer!  This stuff is awesome!


----------



## sassygirl2 (Sep 8, 2007)

_Yay all the way for me i'm hook my hair is so soft and straight i would highly recommend this relaxer._


----------



## chenai (Sep 8, 2007)

Definate yay, it leaves my fine hair with some body plus it's not too drying.


----------



## strenght81 (Sep 8, 2007)

I voted Nay, my hair broke off after using it in 2005


----------



## kware27 (Sep 11, 2007)

YAY!!!! I have been using ORS for the past 3 years now. My best friend recommended it to me and Ive been hooked since. It leaves my hair feeling so soft and with lots of body. Also it doesnt burn my hair.


----------



## insideoutpretty (Sep 11, 2007)

I took this (ORS Lye) to my hair stylist Saturday and I am extremely pleased with the results.  I had shine, body and thickness.  I couldn't get my Mizani Lye and for $5.99 I got an expensive relaxer look.  My hair type is 4B, thick about 2 inches from shoulder length.  I would highly recommend this for other ladies with similar hair.


----------



## Nella (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm going to try this relaxer this week. I sure can't wait to see the results. I know that lately with the SE my hair has been feeling dry. I am going to make the switch because, I think my hair wants something new. I used SE for a year and although the very first relaxer was excellent every subequent one was even more drying on my hair. So, I'm picking up me a box of the ORS - No Lye Version and I will be back to post a review ladies. 

After reading all of these wonderful reviews I don't think I have anything to lose by giving ORS a shot!


----------



## kitty27 (Sep 21, 2007)

Great relaxer!!  Just used this and has made a big difference.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Sep 22, 2007)

I used ORS Lye for my last touch up and I am very pleased with the results.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

It is not 4b friendly! When I used it my hair was a mess! I might as well had not used it at all.


----------



## Nella (Sep 25, 2007)

Nella said:


> I'm going to try this relaxer this week. I sure can't wait to see the results. I know that lately with the SE my hair has been feeling dry. I am going to make the switch because, I think my hair wants something new. I used SE for a year and although the very first relaxer was excellent every subequent one was even more drying on my hair. So, I'm picking up me a box of the ORS - No Lye Version and I will be back to post a review ladies.
> 
> After reading all of these wonderful reviews I don't think I have anything to lose by giving ORS a shot!


 
Well, I had my sister put this relaxer in my head over the weekend and unfortunately for me it left my hair underprocessed in the front and the back took really well. I believe that this happened partly because, she was moving a tad bit slow with the relaxing process and it burned a little.

It took forever to get all of the relaxer out of my head. I think that with this being a newer perm for my hair that I will give it another shot and see how things go because, I don't like changing perms that often. It however, did leave my hair with alot of body but, and it feels silky.

Well, thanks ladies for the recommendations and I hope to have better luck with the next relaxer.


----------



## Ladyhenri (Sep 25, 2007)

I used ORS Lye for my touch up on saturday.. I used normal mixed with olive oil, but i'm over processed...still like it tho.
Will stick to it but put some conditioner in it when next i relax


----------



## tiffers (Nov 10, 2007)

It worked for everyone else, so that means it didn't work for me. My hair never likes what everyone else loves. This relaxer didn't get my hair straight enough, there was hardly any shampoo and the ORS Pak was just ok. Little moisture, NO slip. It smelled good, though. I hated my hair after I got this relaxer, it was dry, dull, kinda hard and not the texture I wanted. After stretching for 3 months, it was a huge disappointment.

Nay from me (could you tell? )


----------



## guudhair (Nov 10, 2007)

I used this the last time I relaxed and mixed it with 1/4 cup of carrot oil...my hair didn't get as straight as I like...I'm not sure if it was because I didn't leave it in long enough or if I put too much oil in it...I will use it again but I will leave it in a little longer and my not put as much oil in it.


----------



## Poetrygirl (Nov 10, 2007)

I use this relaxer all the time. I do not mix it with anything as I think it is perfect the way it is. My hair is really fine and heavy products tend to make it limp. This product does the opposite. After I relax with this product my hair is bouncy, shiny and extremely healthy. I have not trimed my hair in almost a year and a half and I have had braids, worn half wigs and ponytails and I attribute my hair's health in part to all of the ORS products. They work for me. The Replinishing PAK that comes with the ORS relaxer system is great!


----------



## sikora (Nov 11, 2007)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> It is not 4b friendly! When I used it my hair was a mess! I might as well had not used it at all.



 Is this the lye or no lye? I am also 4b and had a horrible experience with the no lye. I was severely under-processed.  I think I will take a chance with the lye for my touchup next week.


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 11, 2007)

For me it's nay. I just want to say that I love ORS products, especially their deep conditioner. It made my hair feel great and it smelled good . So that made me want to try their relaxer. I got normal strength, and let me tell you that relaxer burned me up! I still have a small burn under my ear from where it singed me nearly six months ago (it's slowly going away, thank goodness). No other relaxer has ever done that to me. Plus it over processed my hair and left it looking plastered to my scalp. The relaxer probably works wonders for other people, but it's too much for my hair and scalp. The best ones I've used are Soft and Beautiful and African Pride.


----------



## belleama (Nov 11, 2007)

Nay for me. I used it two times in a row and both times it burned the crap out of my scalp before staightening my hair. I couldn't  believe it. We thought it might have been because I've been using Sulfer 8 + MN and only stopped a week before getting relaxed. But that could only explain the burning the second time I used it. The first time I used it I had the same crazy burning but I was not using any growth aids and had stopped washing my hair a week in advance like normal. 

I have a sensitive scalp that's why I tried it in the first place but after two unsuccessful tries I'm not doing that again.


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Nov 11, 2007)

I voted nay, I used it on my sister a while ago and it burned her as well.


----------



## pistachio (Nov 12, 2007)

def. a YAY from me!! I am cheap when it comes to relaxers and refuse to spend more that 5.50 on one. I decided to splurge and spend the extra 3 bucks and get this one. I looked and  saw that it came with a replenish pak and I was estatic!!! yeah i it's silly i know!! but i really liked it, and will def. buy from now on!!!!


----------



## pistachio (Nov 12, 2007)

Niara said:


> YAY!!!
> 
> I have fine 4A hair and this left my hair soft, straight but with body. Usually after I relax my hair, its kinda limp and takes about 2 weeks for the fullness to return. My hair is fullll and sooo soft. I can't stop touching it! BTW, I added about two tablespoons of EVOO to the mixture. I *heart* ORS Relaxer.


 
Yeah times two!!  i think the EVOO may have helped!!


----------



## scorpian (Nov 12, 2007)

I like it..I use lye super strength..It straightened my hair without leaving it flat and lifeless


----------



## shortt29 (Nov 12, 2007)

I love it...it leaves my thin hair full and bouncy unlike any other relaxer has.


----------



## Nella (Nov 18, 2007)

The week before X-Ms I'm going to give this relaxer another chance. I think that even though the first one was underprocessed. It has left my hair with body. Over the course that I've had it in I haven't really experienced any breakage so this may be a good thing. I just hope that the next relaxer completely relaxes me and I will be able to give a much better review on what else it had done for my hair.


----------



## PAPRIKA (Nov 18, 2007)

Niara said:


> YAY!!!
> 
> I have fine 4A hair and this left my hair soft, straight but with body. Usually after I relax my hair, its kinda limp and takes about 2 weeks for the fullness to return. My hair is fullll and sooo soft. I can't stop touching it! BTW, I added about two tablespoons of EVOO to the mixture. I *heart* ORS Relaxer.


 
I'm going through the limpies now.  I'll try ORS next time I relax.


----------



## curlycraze (Nov 20, 2007)

Yay...I use it to tex my hair.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Nov 20, 2007)

I just used ORS Lye again for my TU. I love it, it's a great relaxer.


----------



## mohair (Dec 14, 2007)

NoNapNique said:


> I had the *WORST* breakage *EVER* using this for the first time!



Me too!  I huge plug of hair came out on the sides.  I am doctoring it back to health now.  I was wondering if it was because I used Bijen (hair color) on the same day.  I usually use Bantu and dye my hair with no problem.


----------



## tess1913 (Dec 14, 2007)

Gave me the itchies extremely bad.  My hair looked great for abotu 48 hours then my scalp would itch like crazy, I was washing every other day unyil I got a little new growth then it would stop.  I wouldn't advise anyone to use this relaxer.


----------



## Nita81 (Dec 16, 2007)

Where do you find the Lye version ? I only see the No-Lye. Thanks in advance.

ETA: Nevermind I found it at the BSS. I assumed the Lye version would be in the box kit


----------



## shadylane21 (Dec 16, 2007)

Just used the no lye formula yesterday and I luved it! I was going to go to the shop on the 20th but decided to do it my self because I am trying to buy a house. I did not burn and it worked pretty darn good.


----------



## Babydall818 (Dec 18, 2007)

NOT the NO LYe one for me.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 18, 2007)

I think I'mma start texlaxing using Lye for fine/medium texture, adding a little olive oil to the mix. I love the relaxer; my hair has never been better.


----------



## SexySin985 (Dec 18, 2007)

I just did a corrective using the No Lye Formula and I love it


----------



## Nita81 (Dec 18, 2007)

I tried ORS lye version on Sunday. I like it so far  My hair feels smoother and not limp like it usually is right after.


----------



## vonte422 (Dec 19, 2007)

I used the lye twice the first time I was amazed but underprocessed in the front, and the second time it didnt do anything, Ill pass my true idea on it once I go to a professional


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 19, 2007)

_*I think that this relaxer is the next wave on the board...*_
_*ORS olive oil relaxer is the way to go!*_

_*I've heard nothing but good things....*_


----------



## poookie (Mar 9, 2008)

the ORS olive oil lye is AMAZING.  i used it for the 1st time this weekend to relax as usual and de-texlaxify myself, and my hair is perfectly processed (except for 1 patch by my ears that i always miss).  the consistency of the cream is very thick, unlike the no-lye version, which is a bit too liquidy, and can have a bit of a tendency to run onto other sections.  and it stayed thick even after i added a little kemi oil to it.  

i'm sold for life!!!


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 13, 2008)

I used the ORS relaxer for the first time on Friday.  YAYYYYY from me! I was quite impressed with the no-lye kit.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 14, 2008)

yes i love this perm


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 14, 2008)

I love the ORS lye (with EVOO added). It allows me to relax my texture a little without making me bone straight. My hair is usually silky afterward but I still have body, volume and a curly texture. I'm sure it would make my texture bone straight if left on longer. I don't like flat, lifeless hair so I choose to purposely underprocess like many others here.


----------



## mrsalittle (Apr 14, 2008)

I love this perm to death!!!


----------



## graCeful_89 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ladylynn said:


> Me too, I absolutely love it. It's the only relaxer that straightens my 4b hair and doesn't dry it out.


YES SISTA PREACH!!


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 14, 2008)

I've been using the ORS no-lye since Septemeber.  I love it!


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Sep 11, 2008)

*i vote yay gets my hair straight n shiny but i think im gonna go back to soft and beautiful *


----------



## slim_thick (Sep 12, 2008)

I absolutely loved this relaxer when I applied my own relaxer at home. My hair always felt soft, silky and bouncy. Plus the Replenishing Pack is to die for, the best post relaxer conditioner treatment. IMO.... 

Now, I just don't have the time and patience to relax my own hair anymore, so I go to a salon and treat my tresses to a Mizani Butter Blend relaxer & deep conditioner. 

HHG


----------



## MissYocairis (Sep 13, 2008)

Ladies?  Where's the ORS LYE sold?  I didn't see it at Sally's.  Can it be found at big box stores like Target or WalMart?


----------



## Valarie1 (Sep 13, 2008)

My hair loves the no-lye ORS!  
Every BSS in my area carries it.


----------



## bluevalentine (Sep 19, 2008)

CantBeCopied said:


> Ladies? Where's the ORS LYE sold? I didn't see it at Sally's. Can it be found at big box stores like Target or WalMart?


 
i normally get mine from the BSS, but I have seen it at Sally's before.  I don't ever remember seeing the LYE formula in Target or Walmart though.


----------



## bluevalentine (Sep 19, 2008)

I will be using the ORS lye formula this weekend, I am so hoping that it works for me **fingers crossed**.


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Sep 19, 2008)

YAY! all the way and duble YAy! I had no idea that there was a lye version too bad I dont think I could find it here in Toronto..highly doubt it


----------



## RosesBlack (Sep 20, 2008)

I have to say YAY again. I had switched earlier this year to another relaxer that left me underprocessed in some spots and over processed in others. Since then I used the ORS no lye for the second time and my hair has fully recovered and came out perfect.,

I still say they should include more shampoo though.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh Heaven Help me, why have I been lurking in relaxer threads lately...I know better...


----------



## soonergirl (Sep 26, 2008)

I am an affirm head, but used this once in between and I had great results!!! MY hair was silky!!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Oct 11, 2008)

I used the ORS olive oil no -lye for the first time last wednesday and I will say that this is my new staple relaxer. I absolutely loved it and I have great results. The kit comes well stocked too!.


----------



## HairQueen (Oct 12, 2008)

Yay for me - this is the one I always use.


----------



## Candy1978 (Oct 13, 2008)

I freaking LOVE ORS Olive Oil Relaxer, it is the best, soft, gentle, doesn't burn, and makes my hair just bounce and swing LOVE it...did I mention I love it ....lol


----------



## praisedancer (Nov 1, 2008)

I absolutely love ORS relaxer.  It's the best I've ever used & it makes my hair so soft after it has been relaxed.


----------



## gissellr78 (Nov 29, 2008)

YAY 3x's and use normal lol

I love it and the deep conditioner is just yummy


----------



## BlackMarilyn (Nov 29, 2008)

does this relaxer only come in a kit? i used it on my friend's hair this week but i'm wondering if the amt of shampoo/conditioner it comes with is enough for me. 

is it also sold as separate items?


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Nov 30, 2008)

I have to thank you ladies for the info on ORS.  I tried it and no shedding!  I first had a problem with Mizani.  Didn't listen to another lady with hair similar to mine.  She got a salon treatment and it ruined her hair.  I thought I'd try since it got good reviews but this was 2 years later.  My hair started shedding.  I waited several months to switch to a Dominican product called Linange Shea.  I also got shedding.  Waited longer for the retouches and still got shedding.  My last touch-up was with ORS and guess what, no shedding.  I used the lye product.  Still keeping my fingers crossed and am hoping this thing is nipped in the bud.  I use the Aphogee treatment about every 6 weeks or so but still got shedding with the other products.  I cannot stretch between for 3-4 months.  I love ORS!


----------



## glamchick84 (Dec 1, 2008)

yay for me!!! i love it because it isn't 2 harsh on my hair


----------



## loved (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm still deciding. I used it a month ago and my hair is nappy as all get out.  I liked it at first because my hair did not feel limp right after the relaxer.

 I just started using megatek and I have been sweating to an extreme degree because of my workout regimen so it may be related to other factors.  I'll try it again for inauguration week & see how I like it then.

ETA: I used the lye version and I would not recommend it. My hair is 4z and it left me extremely underprocessed.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jan 7, 2009)

It's a nay for me. When I used it, my hair lacked the silkiness that I was used too. It also made my hair have this weird mushy/frizzy texture. I used the lye mild.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jan 7, 2009)

YAY for me. I used the one with Lye as a corrective and I love it. I'm definitely sticking with this relaxer. It made my hair so soft and silky.


----------



## Queen V (Jan 22, 2009)

loved said:


> I'm still deciding. I used it a month ago and my hair is nappy as all get out. I liked it at first because my hair did not feel limp right after the relaxer.


 
I had the same reaction.  At first I loved it, but a month later...


----------



## seashell (Jan 22, 2009)

I love this relaxer!


----------



## PartyGirl (Jan 22, 2009)

I say YAY!

It relaxes well and leaves my hair soft and shiny. I am a 'self-relaxer' from way back (lol) and I've used alot of different relaxers. This is the only one that doesnt leave my hair hard and clumped together after i rinse.

not too sure about virgin hair, but i think it should be a-ok


----------



## brebre928 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have to say YAY....I've used it before and I love it.


----------



## kristie21 (Jan 26, 2009)

i say NAY..I hate the lye version..used it the first time and it was ok...after the third time i threw it out and went back to no-lye (mizani)..it has definetly done damage to my hair..LOTS of breakage and dryness..my hair feels so weird...at the ends..sort of like scab hair..if i could go back i would have passed on it completely...


----------



## alanaj (Jan 26, 2009)

I used this once and it was THE best home relaxer I;ve ever had! After that neutralizer was rinsed out it felt soooo soft. And that was even before we got to the replenishing pack part of it. 
Big YAY


----------



## Sunshyn3 (Jan 26, 2009)

I just used ORS Olive Oil Lye Relaxer last week wednesday and I must say it's probably the best relaxer I've ever had (that's what my stylist said too..LOL). I didn't burn, my hair was light and bouncy when dry. My hair still had body and it looked very healthy. I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Sunshyn3 (Jan 26, 2009)

Check out my youtube video about my relaxing experience ORS Olive Oil Relaxer Review


----------



## deusa80 (Feb 7, 2009)

I've used the lye and no-lye ORS relaxer. The thing is, I didn't even realize I was using the lye versionerplexed... I saw it at the BSS and noticed it was the same relaxer that I had used before, just not in the kit. I bought it more for convenience and price because I knew that I could get at least 2 uses out of it. Usually when I use the one in the kit, I end up throwing a good amount of it away.
I didn't think much else about it... until I came to the board I thought they only sold no-lye relaxer's anyway... and I'm still not sure what the major differences are.

Well, the last 2 relaxers I've done have been with the lye relaxer, it defintely doesn't get my hair as bone straight as the kit version...but I think I'm ok with that. I think I'd be ok with using both... 

On another note, I'm going to have to pay more attention when I buy things now...


----------



## Platinum (Feb 7, 2009)

NAY!!! I tried this relaxer more than once and it left my hair underprocessed everytime.


----------



## WorthWaiting (Feb 7, 2009)

Can this poll be modified to have ORS *Lye* or *No-Lye* yay or nay???

After looking at Sunshyn's review of the relaxer she makes me want to give ORS another try, but by using the LYE version.


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 20, 2009)

I Bigen and relax with ORS no lye all the time and have never had a problem...

Sorry that happened to you..



mohair said:


> Me too!  I huge plug of hair came out on the sides.  I am doctoring it back to health now.  I was wondering if it was because I used Bijen (hair color) on the same day.  I usually use Bantu and dye my hair with no problem.


----------



## kristie21 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have used the *LYE *version 2-3 times and suffered a HUGE amount of breakage due to underprocessing. Mind you everytime it was applied, my stylist would exceed the processing which means this stuff sat on my hair for a good while but still ended up NOT getting my hair straight. Since then I've tried to correct it with a Mizani no-lye relaxer twice and that still didnt work so I tried a new place and they used an Optimum LYE relaxer (not sure which one) and im bone straight now. I normally do not like the bone straight look but it was welcomed after dealing with puffy/frizzy hair that would break at the sight of a brush/comb! It was like each strand had 3 diff textures from root to tip . (ng--scab hair--relaxed) 

Now, its deffinetly thinner but still looks healthy erplexed. I dusted the ends and moisturized in a bun all this week. Everyone's hair is diff. I gave it a shot and my hair hates it.


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 20, 2009)

and I tried the LYE version, and I think that it was old because it just did a number on my hair, but the No Lye, I ride or die for, this is the only relaxer I have ever been exclusive with, LOL


----------



## pookaloo83 (Mar 20, 2009)

I like the No-lye.The lye had me underprocessed. For the people who it left underprocessed, did you perm the underprocessed parts too? Or do you just let it grow out? I have underprocessed parts in my hair that are breaking off and some parts are bone straight. I wanna perm them. My hair when wet goes, straight, wavy, then straight. I want to get rid of that middle part. Should I perm it?


----------



## DaPPeR (Apr 17, 2009)

Yay and that's all there is to it...


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Apr 18, 2009)

I have yet to use my box, but I'm super excited to!


----------



## p381 (Apr 18, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> I like the No-lye.The lye had me underprocessed. For the people who it left underprocessed, did you perm the underprocessed parts too? Or do you just let it grow out? I have underprocessed parts in my hair that are breaking off and some parts are bone straight. I wanna perm them. My hair when wet goes, straight, wavy, then straight. I want to get rid of that middle part. Should I perm it?


 
That's "kinda similar" to me, but most of my hair is wavy with some straight parts - so my hair is more Texlaxed really. (I too used the ORS No-Lye).
The thing with me though, is i prefer the waves & want to get rid of the straight bits!


----------



## queenspence (Jul 24, 2009)

I would also like to know who recommends the ORS lye vs ORS no-lye. I am getting a retouch today and was thinking of switching to lye. But I think I'll stick with no lye since it worked great the last time. Everytime I try to switch up, I get a setback-


----------



## poookie (Jul 24, 2009)

i'd have to say Nay.  I only use lye relaxers, but have a somewhat sensitive scalp.  no matter how much i base my scalp, ORS Lye Regular always seems to burn me.  I definitely prefer Hawaiian Silky Lye; it's never burned me once, and never has left me underprocessed like ORS Lye has done before.


----------



## Americka (Jul 26, 2009)

I used the no-lye relaxer today and I love it so far. Like many of the other ladies have stated, the hair is soft, bouncy and full of body. It did leave me underprocessed in a couple of areas, but I don't mind. In fact, I wanted to intentionally underprocess my hairline because it had been overprocessed in the past. Hopefully this relaxer won't be a one-hit wonder for me.


----------



## Tafa01 (Jul 26, 2009)

I absolutely love it!!
I used it for the first time last week on virgin hair. I think I did not leave it long enough because I was so affraid of overprecessing, so my hair is kinda wavy now. BUT it feels soooo soft!! It felt like velvet when I was washing after the relaxer. I have been relaxing since I was a child, going natural a few times in between. This is the first time I did not burn, and my hair was not plastered on my head after. Usually my hair is dry and brittle and super flat, with lots of breaking right after relaxing. NOT this time. So far I have seen only a few hairs coming out when I comb, about 1/10th of what I usually lose. Maybe it is the relaxer, or maybe it is the fact that I have been DCing this time. But I will definitely use it from now on.


----------



## Ladybelle (Sep 2, 2009)

sweetascocoa said:


> and what you like or dont like about it
> 
> also, is it a good idea to use on virgin hair?


 

after researching here, I picked this perm to go back from natural to relaxed.  I used it on virgin natural 4b/4c hair and 
 I loved it!! my hair was so shiny, soft and strong.I get so many compliments and best of all- I was able to apply it myself with no problems whatsoever. 


In combination with the tips given on the self-relaxed threads/tutorials, this stuff is the B-O-M-B. I like their other products to, the creamy aloe shampoo, the replenishing pack, the carrot oil.   *I think if I had to choose a line of haircare, ORS would be it*. It's effective & inexpensive at the same time. My kinda combination!! 

YEP.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Sep 2, 2009)

I've used it twice-- ONCE when my sister did it for me at home. My hair was underprocessed in some areas at the roots, but I know for a fact it was due to my sisters application. SECOND, in a salon-- the women overprocessed my hair but in BOTH cases, my hair was bone straight (just the way I like it), moisturized and silky. I give it a BIG THUMBS UP. =D


----------



## kawista9 (Sep 21, 2009)

You know they have a Lye ORS Relaxer...


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 21, 2009)

^^Thats the one i use and love.


----------



## FocusLady (Sep 21, 2009)

I said two thumbs down...lol. I used it in May for my first relaxer after being natural all my life. I liked it for the first two weeks; if that; but my hair was underprocessed. My hair would frizz and I think the Olive Oil had my scalp itching like crazy. And it would always be super dry. I which to Silk Elements Shea Butter lye. On friday I did a corrector and my hair looks so good and feels good as well. Its a keeper.


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Sep 22, 2009)

I  the ORS no lye relaxer...we are definitely 100% exclusive now. I had used the lye version and it left me seriously underprocessed but the no lye is my partner for life!


----------



## Kacie (Sep 22, 2009)

My last two relaxer were with Mizani Butter blends no-lye.  I'm so happy I've finally used it all up. My next relaxer I'm going back to ORS No-Lye. ORS is going to be my staple....no more straying.


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 22, 2009)

This is hands down the best home relaxer kit on the market...used it once and I was hooked.  I gave Silk Elements a try because of all the raves, blah, I'm halling tail right back over to the ORS. YAY all the way for that relaxer.


----------



## blessedandlucky (Mar 21, 2010)

i'm one of the voices of dissent. i used the no lye for about 4 relaxer cycles and it left me consistently underprocessed - not the look i was going for. i also am not a fan of the conditioning treatment in the kit - something in the ingredients. glad that so many others are having great results, though.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Mar 22, 2010)

I love love love this relaxer!!!!!! I strayed and went to mizani butter blends, but quilkly came back to my beloved ors. This relaxer is the truth for my hair!

ETA: I use No Lye Super


----------



## Cookie1214 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey Ladies!!!!  YAAAAY! I just self-relaxed with ORS and I am so pleased with the results! I was so used to that stiff feeling after relaxers ...I simply wasn't prepared for how soft my hair is... I will continue to use this product!!!!


----------



## Melissa-jane (Apr 18, 2010)

I just relaxed my virgin hair with IRS normal I was shocked! It Actually straightened my hair other relaxers leave it dry and wavy, I am going to stick to ors from now on. I think the shampoo packs are generous but they may have updated it.


----------



## Lynnerie (Apr 18, 2010)

I used to use this relaxer when I was relaxed. I didn't get the one in the box kit I used the lye version. It got the job done everytime.


----------



## augiemoment (Apr 18, 2010)

I think the Op should have specified either the lye or no-lye cause i think the lye is harsh on scalp.
i used the no-lye once and though my hair was really soft, i didnt like the textur aqnd i was severly underprocessed, my hair didnt come out the way it ought to have and after a wee, my hair reverted
I'm thinking of using the lye though cos i think no-lye relaxers make my hair stiff and hard


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (May 31, 2010)

I voted Yay, I love it!!  My hair is 4B and very coarse, this relaxer leaves my hair very soft, straight and with very little shedding.


----------



## MsSonya (Jul 29, 2010)

I believe I used the no-lye. The one that comes 2 in a box. Anyway, I really like it. My hair is very fine, I relax every 6mths. It left my hair with alot of body. My crown is very "resistant" so that area came out underprocessed. It left my hair wavy, but since I dont like my hair sticking to my scalp, like most relaxers have done, I didnt mind. I didnt leave it on very long because I thought that my hair was going to be bone straight. A chance I didnt want to take. This is a relaxer I will be using for now on.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Aug 9, 2010)

MsSonya said:


> I believe I used the no-lye. The one that comes 2 in a box. Anyway, I really like it. My hair is very fine, I relax every 6mths. It left my hair with alot of body. My crown is very "resistant" so that area came out underprocessed. It left my hair wavy, but since I dont like my hair sticking to my scalp, like most relaxers have done, I didnt mind. I didnt leave it on very long because I thought that my hair was going to be bone straight. A chance I didnt want to take. This is a relaxer I will be using for now on.



This is the only relaxer I've used since I started my HHJ, the 2 application pack became very convenient once I started stretching longer, my hair always loved this relaxer, from day one......


----------



## Kacie (Oct 13, 2010)

I strayed to try Mizani Butter Blends and Alter Ego Shea Butter...both thinned my hair something horrible.  I'm coming home baby, I don't think I'll ever use anything other than ORS No-Lye from now on.


----------



## honeybearmommy32 (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't know if it was the ORS or the fact that i changed from Motions to ORS, but i've got a LOT of shedding after the ORS normal relaxer. 
I did the Aphogee 2step treatment this weekend and so far so good. No more shedding. Wish i knew about this 2 step treatment 6 weeks ago, 

i've lost a lot of GIRTH and my hair is really thin now. I don't wanna big chop, but i'm afraid the shedding leaves me no choice. or sew it up for 6 months, then cut the bad parts off the bottom....


----------



## Ms Kain (Oct 18, 2010)

There are 2 ORS relaxers so I'm kinda confused on which one we are reviewing. If it's about the Organic Root Salon (lye) Professional Relaxer then I'd have to say that I Looovveee it! Because of the olive oil that's already in it, it's slow to burn, easy to both textlax and relax, leaves your hair moisturized with a healthy shine! As for the Organic Root Stimulator ( No lye formula)
I wasn't feelin' it. Made me think that I might as well use Motions or something. :-/


----------



## cocoagirl (Dec 24, 2010)

Hmm now I'm confused.  Most people gave raving reviews but those that nay'd are concerning me.  I have been severely underprocessed for the past 2 years using lye so I wanted to try the ORS no-lye.  I have very fine hair and it seems to be a bit resistant/ that or the lye just ain't ish! Anywho for those that used the no-lye and were underprocessed, do you think it was the ORS or the application that left it underprocessed?
Also what is the difference between the No-lye and the professional No-lye?


----------



## Ms Kain (Dec 25, 2010)

cocoagirl said:


> Hmm now I'm confused. Most people gave raving reviews but those that nay'd are concerning me. I have been severely underprocessed for the past 2 years using lye so I wanted to try the ORS no-lye. I have very fine hair and it seems to be a bit resistant/ that or the lye just ain't ish! Anywho for those that used the no-lye and were underprocessed, do you think it was the ORS or the application that left it underprocessed?
> Also what is the difference between the No-lye and the professional No-lye?


 
Hi Cocoagirl, 

Even though I have never been attacked for my comments so far, I feel compelled to put in a disclaimer that this is just my opinion  about what's going on with this brand of relaxers.

From what I know, there's two kinds of ORS relaxers. There is ORS’s Organic Root Stimulator Regular No Lye Relaxer that comes in the box and you can usually find it at places like Walgreen's or Walmart and then there's their Lye counterpart which is still called ORS but it stands for Organic Root Salon Professional Creme Relaxer. You can find that in BSSs or regular salons and it comes in a jar. I have never seen a professional No Lye product from this company so look at the professional one that you talked abotu and read the front at the bottom. It's possible that it actually has lye in it but it's in small letters. 


As for experience,I haven't used the no-lye ORS but I have used Lye relaxer and experienced underprocessing too. However, even though the lye and the no lye aren’t the same, I'm thinking that situation may still be the same. 

I took the Organic Root Salon Professional Creme Relaxer (the one with lye in it) with me to the salon and had my hairdresser apply this relaxer twice. Each time it came out absolutely flawless! When she was out of town I went to another hairdresser and again I gave her the professional lye relaxer and she did not miss a beat either. Then for some strange reason I decided that even though I failed years ago at doing self relaxing, I felt like I should be able to do it myself so after watching my hairdresser and reading the forums I decided to try self relaxing again. 

Big mistake. 

I tried to work as fast as I could to cover is much ground as possible but it seemed like I was running out of time. That didn't make sense because my hairdresser didn't seem to have that problem. I also thought that I started in the right place (the coarsest part of my hair) and smoothed it pretty well but I soon found out it was still underprocessed in certain areas. As a result it immediately looked like I hadn't put a relaxer in at all and my roots were even coarser than they had been before!

Now looking back I see that the reason it failed is because I wasn't able to apply the relaxer as fast as my stylist did and it takes a certain amount of smoothing that I obviously didn’t give it. Yes, I did everything from starting at the crown, doing small sections and going back and smoothing it but I don't think I did as good a job as someone who could look directly down at my hair. Reason being, I also relaxed my daughter's hair that same day with the ORS Professional w/ Lye and her hair came out a lot better than mine and I know that I applied hers faster and did a better job at smoothing hers than I did mine. 

All that to say that it's probably the same thing is going on with the ORS No Lye relaxer or any relaxer for that matter. I think that how it processes on your hair has a great deal to do with the application and the smoothing so it's just as possible that the reason why you were underprocessed with Lye relaxers may also be because of the application and the smoothing. Try taking your relaxer to a hairdresser just one time and see how well it comes out. If it comes out well then chances are it is the application. I hope that makes sense.erplexed


----------



## cocoagirl (Dec 25, 2010)

^Ms Kain, thx girl for your detailed response!  The sad thing is that all the underprocessing was at the hands of professionals, in a salon setting.. which is why I've been jumping from stylist to stylist b/c they have not been smoothing the relaxer through long enough.  This time around I am going to have the sylist smooth it thru, WELL..if I have to put my hands in it and smooth it my da&n self! lol- the way I want it to be smoothed! lol.  But I also think that for me the lye isn't working well, I don't even know anymore to tell you the truth.  All's I know is I need to get all these textures in my head in check...and smooth...
Regarding the no-lye vs pro no-lye, this is what I saw on ORS's site pro no lye  and regular no-lye.  So you see the Pro one says no-lye on the box and I can't read the fine print..I haven't gone to the BSS yet to look for myself.
Anywho has anyone used the Pro version?  I can't recall from this thread anyone specifically mentioning using one over the other so I assumed everyone was using the box version (non-pro or whatever)..


----------



## Ms Kain (Dec 26, 2010)

cocoagirl said:


> ^Ms Kain, thx girl for your detailed response! The sad thing is that all the underprocessing was at the hands of professionals, in a salon setting.. which is why I've been jumping from stylist to stylist b/c they have not been smoothing the relaxer through long enough. This time around I am going to have the sylist smooth it thru, WELL..if I have to put my hands in it and smooth it my da&n self! lol- the way I want it to be smoothed! lol. But I also think that for me the lye isn't working well, I don't even know anymore to tell you the truth. All's I know is I need to get all these textures in my head in check...and smooth...
> Regarding the no-lye vs pro no-lye, this is what I saw on ORS's site pro no lye and regular no-lye. So you see the Pro one says no-lye on the box and I can't read the fine print..I haven't gone to the BSS yet to look for myself.
> Anywho has anyone used the Pro version? I can't recall from this thread anyone specifically mentioning using one over the other so I assumed everyone was using the box version (non-pro or whatever)..


 


Whoa! I just saw the link you posted on the professional No Lye formula. Gurl, I have never seen that before! Wow! I didn't even know that there was such a thing as Professional No Lye Formulas in a box! For some reason that seems like an oxymoron to me!!! LOL! But anyway, WTF? An actual stylist hasn't been smoothing your relaxer?  That's just crazy! And you're paying them money too?  Usually stylists get that part down to a science! I know of stylists who smooth like they are trying to smooth the hair off of my head but these folks aren't even doing half that? Insane!


But I wish you luck in getting your textures under control and if I see anything or hear anything that might help I'll let you know. eace_sm:


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 26, 2010)

I use it to self texlax and it is really mild. I use the regular formula. No burning at all and I am pleased with the results.


----------



## yardgirl (Jan 17, 2011)

That stuff is the DEVIL!!!


----------



## mamaore (Jan 17, 2011)

I used ORS no-lye medium for the first last weekend. It was very mild, No burning sensation at all. I left it on for the max time and my hair was severely underprocessed; same result as when I used the MBB lye medium last October.

Anyone, I'm kind of okay with some curls, I can usually get the hair to straigten tying down my scarf. 

The only thing I like is that my hair feels very strong... too strong in fact. I hated teh limp feeling after MBB. Will see how I feel about it after 4 weeks.


----------



## KPH (Aug 1, 2013)

The box kit is on sale at Sally's for the month of August ..... $4.99


----------



## pink gator (Aug 3, 2013)

KPH said:


> The box kit is on sale at Sally's for the month of August ..... $4.99


 
Got some today! I can't wait to try it! 

Want to stop spending so much money for PhytoRelaxer while I'm wearing my hair short, LOL!


----------



## CharUK (Aug 3, 2013)

My daughter used this for her first relaxer a few days ago. Very pleased with the results.
We didn't want bone straight.


----------



## ElegantElephant (Aug 3, 2013)

I used it yesterday and my hair is super soft!!! I'm very pleased!


----------



## NaiyaAi (Sep 26, 2013)

I used to really love this relaxer because it was so gentle on my hair, but I'm low porosity and my relaxers take a long time to process so once I found something that was just as gentle and just as cheap, but processed quicker, I stopped using ORS.


----------

